
The (Nobel) Prize in Economic Sciences 2018 - yarapavan
https://www.nobelprize.org/prizes/economics/2018/press-release/
======
yarapavan
The Sveriges Riksbank Prize in Economic Sciences in Memory of Alfred Nobel
2018 was divided equally between William D. Nordhaus "for integrating climate
change into long-run macroeconomic analysis" and Paul M. Romer "for
integrating technological innovations into long-run macroeconomic analysis.

